# شركة جنوب الوادى للبترول



## ali_elsherbiny (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اطلب استفسار من اخوانى المهندسين عن معلومات عن شركة جنوب الوادى لان عندى انترفيو مع لجنة داخل شركة ولا اعلم هل الانترفيو باللغة العربية او باللغة الانجليزية او ما هى الاسئلة الى ممكن اتعرض لها فى الانترفيو وما هى نصائح من اخوانى المهندسين الى مروا بنفس هذه تجربة فى شركة جنوب الوادى ولكم كثير من الشكر


----------



## en_oil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*Thank you very much​*


----------

